# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - October, November, and December



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - October, November, and December*

September 25, 2017 Update:

The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for October, 2017, will be 630,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during October, 2017, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 7,300 cfs in the nighttime and 13,000 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for November, 2017, is 630,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 5,700 cfs in the nighttime and 13,700 cfs in the daytime.

The expected release volume for December, 2017, is 740,000 acre-feet. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of October.

Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642_


----------

